# My labeling jig



## rocket man (Apr 25, 2011)

Well, I finally got tired of trying to line up my labels by eye so I made myself a jig to line them up for me. It even matches my bottle filler that I made earlier. That can be seen on this thread http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=11023





[/IMG]




[/IMG]

I have 3 different jigs for the different size bottles. I was even able to use the space on the bottom to store them.




[/IMG]




[/IMG]




[/IMG]








Here it is with my jalapeno wine.




[/IMG]




[/IMG]




[/IMG]




So far it's working out pretty good.


----------



## Mike93YJ (Apr 25, 2011)

That's some very nice looking woodwork you've done!


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 25, 2011)

My friend (as Wade say) you have some mighty fine wood working skills! That is absolutly beautiful. And the trap door in the back is cool as all git out. 

Thank you for sharing that.


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 25, 2011)

I like the jalapeno label also!


----------



## Wade E (Apr 25, 2011)

Very clever my friend!!! Dan, get your own sayings!!!! LOL


----------



## xanxer82 (Apr 25, 2011)

I want one.  You should consider selling them.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Apr 25, 2011)

Very nice looking!!!


----------



## PPBart (Apr 25, 2011)

xanxer82 said:


> I want one.



Copy mode activated!


----------



## winekits4beginners (Apr 25, 2011)

That looks really really sharp! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## rocket man (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks all for the complements. I enjoy making small stuff like this for myself when I get a little bit of time (which isn't all that often). Thanks for the complement on the label runningwolf. I found the picture and my wife came up with the rest of the label. That stuff sure was HOT!!!!!! We tried it as a marinade this weekend and it was pretty good.


----------



## roblloyd (Apr 25, 2011)

Great woodworking there! I like the details on the counters too. Did you do them?

Is woodworking a hobby or something you do to support the wine habit?


----------



## rocket man (Apr 25, 2011)

Runningwolf said:


> And the trap door in the back is cool as all git out.
> 
> Thank you for sharing that.




That was actually an after thought. After it was all put together I was trying to figure out how to keep everything together and I put the jigs inside and they fit perfect. So then I just put a door on it.


----------



## rocket man (Apr 25, 2011)

roblloyd said:


> Great woodworking there! I like the details on the counters too. Did you do them?
> 
> Is woodworking a hobby or something you do to support the wine habit?



Yes I did the counter edges too, and the whole kitchen as a matter of fact. I have my own cabinet making business, plus another full time job. Woodworking is also my hobby, I've always had an interest in it. The woodworking does also help pay for the wine habit


----------



## Flem (Apr 25, 2011)

*WOW!!!! Really Nice!!!!*


----------



## Dufresne11 (Apr 25, 2011)

Well Done! I do believe I have a woodworking project in the hopper


----------



## twistedvine (Apr 25, 2011)

that is fantastic and I agree as well, the label is one of the funnest that I have seen. If you do decide to mass produce let me know.


----------



## twistedvine (Apr 25, 2011)

twistedvine said:


> that is fantastic and I agree as well, the label is one of the funnest that I have seen. If you do decide to mass produce let me know.





Yes I am quoting myself....FUNNEST isn't a word idiot. "most fun" would have been a better fit. My 7th grade english teacher would be kicking my a$$ right now


----------



## ibglowin (Apr 26, 2011)

Awesome job all the way around!

You don't actually have the equipment to bottle with Stelvin closures though do you! :>


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Apr 26, 2011)

That's one that the grandkids will be fighting over some day when you're gone.


----------



## rocket man (Apr 27, 2011)

ibglowin said:


> Awesome job all the way around!
> 
> You don't actually have the equipment to bottle with Stelvin closures though do you! :>



Okay, that one I had to look up. I have never heard the term "Stelvin" before. I've used plenty of screw caps but I didn't know Stelvin was the proper name. Hey I learnded somtin new today  Oh, and by the way, no I don't have the equipment to bottle with Stelvin closures, maybe that's somthing I should look into.


----------



## ibglowin (Apr 27, 2011)

Ha, I was going to be really impressed if you did. 

The equipment is way to expensive for the home hobbyist!


----------



## rodo (Apr 27, 2011)

Very nice job on the labeling jig.


----------



## AlFulchino (Apr 30, 2011)

beautifully done, i could have used that last yr


----------



## OldCanalBrewing (Jan 9, 2012)

Making a jig from my sons spent TaeKwanDo wood breaking wood. Will not be as nice for sure, but trying to be crafty. Will post pic soon. BTW. What is your Jalepeno wine recipe?


----------



## timber (Jan 9, 2012)

Nicely done!
What type of wood did you use? (maple and walnut?)
Love how the parts stash in the back!
Fine job Rocket Man!!


----------



## Giovannino (Jan 11, 2012)

twistedvine said:


> Yes I am quoting myself....FUNNEST isn't a word idiot. "most fun" would have been a better fit. My 7th grade english teacher would be kicking my a$$ right now



Perhaps you just missed an "i" as in funniest or would that mean that the label was being funny!!! Hmmm!!!


----------



## rocket man (Jan 12, 2012)

OldCanalBrewing said:


> BTW. What is your Jalepeno wine recipe?



I just made a small batch, 1 gallon, as kind of an experiment and since we had alot of peppers from our garden thought I would give it a shot.

I used: 
3 cans of welch's white grape frozen concentrate
water to 1 gallon
20 jalapenos (stemmed and seeded 10 of them)
1/2 tsp. acid blend
1 tsp. yeast nutrient.

The starting sg was 1.086 and it finished at .998. Like I said it was pretty HOT!! so you could reduce the amount of peppers if you don't want it so hot.


----------



## rocket man (Jan 12, 2012)

timber said:


> Nicely done!
> What type of wood did you use? (maple and walnut?)
> Love how the parts stash in the back!
> Fine job Rocket Man!!



Thank you Timber. 
Yes the woods I used were maple and walnut (good eye)


----------



## Teamsterjohn (Jan 12, 2012)

That is a great job on the bottle holder, labels also look great.


----------



## OldCanalBrewing (Jan 12, 2012)

Thanks. Will try a one gallon batch. Always looking for small ideas to maybe find a "house wine".


----------



## ttimmer (Jan 10, 2013)

Looks like I am showing this post to my hubby -- I think he has another project on his list!


----------



## Norske (Mar 12, 2014)

Fantastic wood working skill! Tis a thing of beauty and a great idea.


----------



## DBAKER (Mar 13, 2014)

That's great ! Great idea, great work. I'm headed for the wood shop (if it ever warms up)


----------



## joewino (Mar 13, 2014)

OK, I am officially jealous and have to make one of these.


----------



## foursons (Nov 3, 2014)

Rocketman! I love your set up. But i am more interested in your labels. How do you print out your labels??

I always have trouble with mine
thanks!


----------

